# Sending Drill Templates to Tayda



## jojofogarty (Jan 19, 2021)

Does anyone know if the drill templates provided in the build docs are supported for Tayda custom drilling? Or, does anyone have tips on taking that and modifying the document so that it is compatible with the service? I am getting better and better at being more precise when drilling, but sometimes the results are still not as perfect as I would like it to be.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm also interested!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 21, 2021)

jojofogarty said:


> Does anyone know if the drill templates provided in the build docs are supported for Tayda custom drilling? Or, does anyone have tips on taking that and modifying the document so that it is compatible with the service? I am getting better and better at being more precise when drilling, but sometimes the results are still not as perfect as I would like it to be.


Well, most of the build docs I used had no coordinates for holes. For the basic 3 to 6 pots templates, you can look at the data sheet in any of these. The caveat using the custom drill service is that the coordinates use the center of each face enclosure as the zero mark (contrary to those data sheets).
What I did for mine was to import the drill guide from the build doc in Illustrator with the zero at center and measure it (that's what I did for my most recent build).

So, the build docs drill guides are really useful and essential, but you'll just need some number tweaking for the custom drill service.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jan 21, 2021)

I got nervous about the number tweaking @SYLV9ST9R is talking about. I didn't want to goof up the order and have a weird customized hole-riddled enclosure shipped to me. So, I finally snagged a step bit and a center punch to do it myself. Wish I did that sooner.

The Dewalt step bit (#DWA1783IR) goes from 1/8" to 1/2" (~3-12mm) - suits pretty much all your pedal needs. With my cordless drill, goes through the aluminum enclosures like butter. Paired with a center punch, masking tape and some patience, you can (a) get extra creative/wacky with your pedal designs, or (b) use the printable PedalPCB layouts that aren't predrilled at Tayda.

I'm past due on posting my recent builds, but my first attempts at drilling went really well. If I can do it, anyone can. Little patience, little masking tape, no problem.

FYI for my fellow noobs - the smaller 1/8-1/2" step bits are cheaper than the larger, more common sizes (duh, took me a minute to figure that one out). You don't need a step bit that goes from 3/16-7/8" (at least I don't!), and those are twice the price.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 21, 2021)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> I got nervous about the number tweaking


On their custom drill page, you can see a visual representation of the pedal while you input the coordinates, so it's easy to see if you have I right.

I also did some with my cordless and a step drill and some came out great, but I also broke a small bit doing a "pre-hole" and scratched a nice uv printed enclosure... If I had the space for a drill press, that would be great, but for me it comes down to time and ease of process.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 22, 2021)

FWIW @PedalPCB said recently that he would put the drill templates up somewhere accessible to us all with Tayda drilling coordinates baked in. Or at least that's my recollection of what he said 😁


----------



## coward (Feb 5, 2022)

Grubb said:


> FWIW @PedalPCB said recently that he would put the drill templates up somewhere accessible to us all with Tayda drilling coordinates baked in. Or at least that's my recollection of what he said 😁


Is this legit?
Did this ever come around?
I have several enclosures I’d like to get drilled by Tayda cuz I’ve been dissatisfied with my own shoddy work.


----------



## Grubb (Feb 5, 2022)

coward said:


> Is this legit?
> Did this ever come around?
> I have several enclosures I’d like to get drilled by Tayda cuz I’ve been dissatisfied with my own shoddy work.


Mate, we can all make our own templates very easily nowadays. And yes, there are Tayda drill templates on many PedalPCB product pages now too.

Sign up here to use the Tayda Drill Tool: drill.taydakits.com


----------



## andare (Feb 5, 2022)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> I got nervous about the number tweaking @SYLV9ST9R is talking about. I didn't want to goof up the order and have a weird customized hole-riddled enclosure shipped to me. So, I finally snagged a step bit and a center punch to do it myself. Wish I did that sooner.
> 
> The Dewalt step bit (#DWA1783IR) goes from 1/8" to 1/2" (~3-12mm) - suits pretty much all your pedal needs. With my cordless drill, goes through the aluminum enclosures like butter. Paired with a center punch, masking tape and some patience, you can (a) get extra creative/wacky with your pedal designs, or (b) use the printable PedalPCB layouts that aren't predrilled at Tayda.
> 
> ...


What do you use to hold the enclosure still while you drill with the cordless drill? I didn't want to pierce my hands but I don't know what kind of vise to buy. It needs to be removable too.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## coward (Feb 9, 2022)

Sorry to be a bother but does anyone have drill template coordinates for the Leprechaun?  I already F’d up the enclosure I drilled myself, I don’t really wanna waste money ordering a Tayda job just to find out I screwed up that one too


----------



## Fishbonetabby (Feb 9, 2022)

I use a hammer and nail to mark the holes through the paper template provided in the build docs before drilling them out with a hand drill lmfao. I can't be the only one that does this


----------



## fig (Feb 9, 2022)

Here's me marking one.


----------



## Prudhomb (Feb 9, 2022)

I have used this many times making my own coordinates.  A little $12 digital caliper is really helpful.   

Print out the drill template and then mark the center.     Then measure out from there.  Keep the X/Ys even for for rows make your holes a touch bigger for paint / play and it will turn our fine.


----------

